# Is It Possible to Run a R9 280x or Any Other 250watt Card on Corsair VX450(40 Amp)



## funkysourav (Feb 23, 2014)

As the thread says, 
I want to know if it is possible to run a R9 280x on a VX450 PSU?

Corsair VX 450 is rated at 33 amp at+12v rail (396 watts)
but is in actuality a 550 watt PSU with more than 40+ amps on +12v, as shown/tested on Hardwaresecrets, all the while maintaining clean power and 80+ efficiency
Corsair VX450W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

MSI and Sapphire recommend a 600 watt PSU with 30 amps on 12v rail for the r9 280x
Kitguru and Guru3d recommend a 500 watt PSU

The rest of the hardware is

Core I5 4440 (84 watts)
4xDDR3 Ram sticks
1xSata 3 HDD


----------



## gslv (Feb 24, 2014)

i guess 280x requires a 8+6 pcie power. i dont think corsair 450 watt have that configuration. in PSU it is always better to be on higher side.
powering a 8 pin via 6 pin to 8 pin adapter is not such a good idea. btw if you use 280x you also have to use a 2-3 cabinet fans to cool it . so get a seasonic 620 . i myself got a 620 few days back .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 24, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> As the thread says,
> I want to know if it is possible to run a R9 280x on a VX450 PSU?
> 
> Corsair VX 450 is rated at 33 amp at+12v rail (396 watts)
> ...



you are going to push the psu's limit and is not recommended at all. the life span of psu will decrease rapidly,. you may get a new better one.


----------

